# Changing filename on R6 problems



## Dorocks (May 30, 2021)

Greetings

Bought my R6 and updated the firmware to latest as soon as I got it, Everything has worked well until I changed the filenames prefix to R6__. That is R6 double underscore. It worked well for most of the week and then it changed to _6__. I tried changing to all letters and it still injected an underscore in first place. After several camera resets and retries it still did it. So I reset it again and went back to default 0V8A and it holds so far. Anybody else had problems changing from the default file name prefix?


----------



## tron (May 30, 2021)

On my R5 I have changed the filename (although there aren't two underscores at the end) and I do not have a problem.

Sorry I do not have R6.


----------



## HenryL (May 30, 2021)

Sounds like you have set the color space to Adobe RGB…that replaces the first character with an underscore.


----------



## Dorocks (May 30, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Sounds like you have set the color space to Adobe RGB…that replaces the first character with an underscore.


You are right. I found another guy who did a little video on it. I forgot I was playing around with Adobe RGB. Even my really old cameras did that underscore first routine. 




I was wondering why in the manual it said: Caution: An underscore (“_”) cannot be used as the first character. Now I know.

Thanks to both of you for clearing up the mystery.


----------



## EsvinSof (May 31, 2021)




----------

